# What movies have made you cry like a baby?



## ssyn (Dec 19, 2014)

]Lol I'm a sucker for really depressing movies. xD So ye, what movies have made you cry?

I think we can all agree that The Lion King has made us cry. Even if we were like, four.

Other movies that have made me weep are:

Titanic (classic lol)
Les Miserables
Bambi
The Impossible
and finally, the one that has made me cry recently (like, legit tears) Grave of the Fireflies. HOOOOLYYYYY CRAP. Someone should have warned me about that one.


----------



## Alexiel Midori (Dec 19, 2014)

A movie that made me cry was the ending of my own movie Nano Warrior the Movie were the guest character Leader (Prince) runs in and stops Alekai (Voiced by me) and Snap (Also voiced by me) from stopping the crow doctor's devil crow army but in the end Alekai dies saving Leader while Snap and the other Skyolf's get Leader and the other's out of danger.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2014)

The only movies that I can remember making cry are Click and Charlotte's Web. Kinda pathetic, I know.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 19, 2014)

The god damn Butterfly Effect.


----------



## ssyn (Dec 19, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> The god damn Butterfly Effect.



Oh god that's on my must see list. ;^;


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 19, 2014)

How could I forget "After Thomas"? Man... that one destroyed me.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Dec 19, 2014)

Les Miserables and Grave of the Fireflies had  me crying too. Even though I knew how both would end (esp with how grave starts), it still got me.
I recently had my eyes getting misty and  teary almost the entire time I watched Tale of Princess Kaguya and was crying at the end  (even though again i knew how it would end). It wasn't even sad in the beginning, but knowing it could be last good Ghibli film broke my heart.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

ssyn said:


> Oh god that's on my must see list. ;^;



For the love of god! pick a font color I can read!


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 19, 2014)

*squints to read tiny pink text*

Well Godzilla (1998 version) was a close call. Poor thing :[


----------



## ssyn (Dec 19, 2014)

galaxy-meow said:


> Les Miserables and Grave of the Fireflies had  me crying too. Even though I knew how both would end (esp with how grave starts), it still got me.
> I recently had my eyes getting misty and  teary almost the entire time I watched Tale of Princess Kaguya and was crying at the end  (even though again i knew how it would end). It wasn't even sad in the beginning, but knowing it could be last good Ghibli film broke my heart.



]Yeah, I knew with Grave of the Fireflies that _someone_ was going to die, but that ending still took me by surprise. It's probably one of the best Ghibli movies I have seen, besides Howl's Moving Castle.[/FONT]



Maugryph said:


> For the love of god! pick a font color I can read!


HOW IS THIS?



LizardKing said:


> *squints to read tiny pink text*
> 
> Well Godzilla (1998 version) was a close call. Poor thing :[



Lul Imma tiny kitty so tiny text works for me. xP Might change it tho~ (Also my glasses make everything seem bigger, so I may be seeing it differently than other peeps.)


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

ssyn said:


> HOW IS THIS?



Don't be an ass. Please make the font bigger or change it to black so we can read it.

Anyway "The Fox and the Hound" was pretty depressing when I was young


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 19, 2014)

Hachiko


Nuff said


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Hachiko
> 
> Nuff said



Which film?


----------



## ssyn (Dec 19, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Don't be an ass. Please make the font bigger or change it to black so we can read it.
> 
> Anyway "The Fox and the Hound" was pretty depressing when I was young



Lol I'm known as a smartass in my family. xD
â€‹Seriously tho is this better? 



Marazhuki said:


> Hachiko
> 
> 
> Nuff said



HACHIKOOOO
I wanna see that! I've heard really good things about it too!


----------



## Taralack (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh for the love of-


			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> *Don't (the following behaviour is susceptible to infraction):*
> 
> Abuse the font enhancements (like colors, and size and other accents).



Please also learn to use the multiquote button, don't spam up a thread with multiple replies. The multiquote button is the one on the right of "reply with quote".



Alexiel Midori said:


> A movie that made me cry was the ending of my own movie Nano Warrior the Movie were the guest character Leader (Prince) runs in and stops Alekai (Voiced by me) and Snap (Also voiced by me) from stopping the crow doctor's devil crow army but in the end Alekai dies saving Leader while Snap and the other Skyolf's get Leader and the other's out of danger.




I don't even know how to respond to this..


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh my god, Homeward Bound.

Yknow, I haven't seen that movie since I was a kid (though I remember it quite well). A few months ago, I caught the last 7 or so minutes on TV and I cried my eyes out. Those are some powerful feels.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 19, 2014)

I can't remember anything recent, but I remember that when Bolt first came out, The ending scene made me cry.


----------



## knightwolf09 (Dec 19, 2014)

Toy Story 3. Ending scene, I swear I felt the movie just squeezing the emotions out of my heart.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

knightwolf09 said:


> Toy Story 3. Ending scene, I swear I felt the movie just squeezing the emotions out of my heart.



The scene with the furnace was brilliantly set up. Pure genius.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 19, 2014)

Can musicals count? Because I can sit through Mufasa's death in the Disney movie now....but when I saw it on stage, I just couldn't keep them back. Let's see what else, Grave of the Fireflies. Also that part in The Fox and the Hound...I have it paused just before that point on Netflix and won't click on it again.


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2014)

(dir.) FranÃ§ois Truffaut-The 400 blows, Shoot the Piano Player

(dir.) Ken Loach-Kes

(dir.) Milos Forman-One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

Harold & Maude

(dir.) Pier Paolo Passolini-Mama Roma

Goodwill Hunting

The Big Lebowski (though I laughed, mostly)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 20, 2014)

Voces Inocentes (Innocent Voices).

Military use of children. Do the math.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

Dance in The Dark. Doubtless the saddest movie I have ever seen.







Lately I cried at Birdman which isn't even a sad movie. It's just *that* potent.


----------



## Antumbra (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is an odd one that always gets me: Terminator 2

The molten metal scene at the end....and then when he gives the thumbs up I lose it.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 21, 2014)

I've never actually shed tears at a movie, but by God the ending of The Grey socked me right in the heart. It was one of those feelings that you can't just move on to another movie, you have to sit and sort yourself.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 21, 2014)

I started watching Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki last night around 4am while having enjoyed jack & coke all night.
I was not prepared.
I didn't cry like a baby, but I cried three times- then continually the last five minutes.
;n;


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 23, 2014)

The Simpsons Movie made me cry with laughter.

That still counts, right?


----------



## Esper Husky (Dec 30, 2014)

Stranger Than Fiction. Something about everything coming together towards the end, but not the exact actual ending. (I guess I'm avoiding spoilers.)

I can't think of any other movies right now that just make me bawl, but that one always comes to mind, 'cause I always choke up and get teary eyed and stuff.


----------



## Troj (Dec 30, 2014)

Pixar are absolute pros at making me cry. 

I also teared up at the climax of the Lego Movie.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dang it, Spielberg...



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Close Encounters of the Third Kind:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A friggin' sci-fi flick. 
Tears rolling down my cheeks and everything...


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 30, 2014)

I lost it at the end of Dolphin Tail.
Dolphins/Orcas,they get to me.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 30, 2014)

The Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies. I cried tears of disappointment. :V


----------



## Gauze (Dec 31, 2014)

A.I., hate to admit it but the ending of Click (not a big Sandler fan) and Hachi


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

Antumbra said:


> Here is an odd one that always gets me: Terminator 2
> 
> The molten metal scene at the end....and then when he gives the thumbs up I lose it.



There are two acceptable moments for a man to cry. Witnessing his child's birth and the ending of Terminator 2


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

My list:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bolt ;w;


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 7, 2015)

NightWolf said:


> My list:
> bunch of image macros



Holy image macro, Batman!
It would of been quicker just to type the movie titles out.


----------



## NightWolf (Jan 7, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Holy image macro, Batman!
> It would of been quicker just to type the movie titles out.



A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 7, 2015)

NightWolf said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words



What if the reader wasn't familiar with any of the movies you posted? They would have no clue what they where because you didn't put the movie titles. Also its a bunch of spoilers in which spoil the movies to those who haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Inpw (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 30, 2015)

Since I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet, _The Plague Dogs._

There are some movies that make me cry, but this one makes me want to curl up in a ball and weep like a girl.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 30, 2015)

Goddamn, re-reading this thread and all the feels. ;_;

On a more ridiculous notion, I used to cry watching Titanic when I was younger.

But not anymore... got my big boy pants on.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 30, 2015)

NightWolf said:


> My list:



As I sit here with tears streaming down my face, it occurs to me that actors could use this post when they need to cry on cue.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 30, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Goddamn, re-reading this thread and all the feels. ;_;
> 
> On a more ridiculous notion, I used to cry watching Titanic when I was younger.
> 
> But not anymore... got my big boy pants on.



Opposite here. I used to find Titanic hilarious as a kid, and the ship almost looked like a funhouse when it was beginning to sink.

Fast-forward some years and slap a near-death drowning experience onto my record, and now I can't watch the movie without choking up rigorously. Once the ship starts sinking and people start drowning, I start crying.

Drowning is a horrible, horrible feeling, and to think thousands of entire families died that way, and those who didn't, froze to death in the water...

Then there's that scene with the little boy crying in the hallway before the water breaks through the door and sweeps him and his dad. God, I'm tearing up just thinking about it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachi







You will bawl your eyes out.  Guaran-fucking-teed.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 30, 2015)

The Lord of the Rings movies, every single time I watch them.

it's that music, man


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Jan 30, 2015)

I love Lilo and Stitch but I always cry during the scene where Stitch says "I'm lost." and he's waiting for his family.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

What is this thing you call "crying"?

(In reality, no movie has made me cry, even those so-called sappy Disney movies)


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> What is this thing you call "crying"?
> 
> (In reality, no movie has made me cry, even those so-called sappy Disney movies)




Here, Let me fix that for you (Hachi).


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 31, 2015)

for some reason both of the new planet of the apes movies felt really emotional to me. Maybe i got attached to the characters too much, but the feels that movie gave me were quite suprising since most movies don't even make me blink faster.
Also How to train your dragon 2 nearly made me almost slightly tear up during the battle so there's that.
Havent cried over a movie or game yet though. 
though the Valiant hearts trailer did indeed make me tear up. sadly the game itself did not. Although it did made me a bit sad.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Here, Let me fix that for you (Hachi).



I've seen that movie, not even it would make me cry


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2015)

Fox and the Hound's "Goodbye may seem Forever" scene got me for many, many years. One I haven't seen posted yet would be the separation scene from "The Color Purple." It's so cruel and kinda pitiful...: 

[video=youtube;yY8Pf2rgP5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY8Pf2rgP5s[/video]

It really hits home for me. "Nothing but Death can keep me from her!" It only makes the ending that much more powerful.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I've seen that movie, not even it would make me cry



 THEN YOU HAVE NO SOUL :V


----------



## FurryPawPride (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't really cry, but I had a few tears and it was such a sad movie. It was War Horse. *Howls sadly* Also the Pokemon movies Pokemon Hero's and Pokemon The Mystery of Mew when Latios and Lucario sacrificed themselves to save others.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 11, 2015)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame, heh.


----------



## FoxyCat1108 (Feb 27, 2015)

The Land before Time (I can't even hear the theme song without bursting into tears), the gosh dang goodbye scene in The Fox and the Hound... pretty much any movie where someone is left behind.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 27, 2015)

I used to be emotionally blocked as a kid and teen so when I 1st cried at a movie ( at 17) I was truly in awe... it was called I am David (about a kid who has to escape the nazis... ripped my heart open)
And then slowly I started crying at anything... I constantly cry at the end of almost every case of The dog Whisperer, par example... XD


----------



## Amiir (Mar 2, 2015)

Gran Torino. The ending is so powerful


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 2, 2015)

Sailer moon  isnt a movie but i dont care.
 I started to cry when sailer moon  saved sailer galaxia.
And the music.
I ran into my bed room and cryed


----------



## UmaKaru (Mar 11, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Dang it, Spielberg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't feel bad...Spielburg hit me hard with A.I. ;-; Seriously - a boy spending his entire life trying to gain his mother's love. Robot or not, that's a punch in the feels.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 29, 2015)

So I just watched Interstellar. The ending made me cry like a bitch... When Murph and her father met at her deathbed I could literally feel my manliness flow out of my eyes.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

When I was younger, the first Pokemon movie.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 10, 2015)

The second Persona 3 movie. Even though I knew everything that was gonna happen, they did such an amazing job making that certain tragic event from the game even more tear-inducing. I didn't even think it was possible to make me cry even harder than I did when "that" happened in the actual game...


----------



## Kipsy (Apr 10, 2015)

The last movies that really made me cry was The Book Thief. Movies don't usually make me cry even the really sad ones unless... if a movie has a father die in it or a father figure die in it I will cry. I have daddy loss issues and whenever I see movies like that it makes me think of losing my dad when I was young.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 10, 2015)

-Hoosiers
-Pokemon the 1st Movie
-Lion King
-Hardball

I didn't see Selma, but whenever I hear the song Glory, I get a bit emotional.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 13, 2015)

Most Recently: *The Croods* when I thought there was going to be a character death v.v, always happens.


----------



## Ris'hary (Apr 18, 2015)

As an adult, Hachi - A dog's tale made me hold back some tears.
As a kid - Lion King, Balto, Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron


----------



## Astrium (Apr 18, 2015)

As a kid: _The Fox and the Hound_,_ The Rugrats Movie_.
More recently: _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2_.

I tend to cry more at books than movies, usually because if there is a book, I've already cried over it before I see the movie.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

I've yet to actually shed tears at a movie, although the almost-end of Big Hero Six hit very, very close.


----------



## Logan Who (Apr 18, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Gran Torino. The ending is so powerful



I second that. Was the first time I remember tearing up as adult over a movie. Right in the feels!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

Freaking Iron Giant was so damn close, I had to dab my eyes at that movie...


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

Breaking The Waves, Dancer In The Dark, Mary & Max, Requiem For A Dream, Magnolia, that's all I can think of off the top of my head.

Maybe I cried during the Lion King when I was little who knows.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 19, 2015)

The Green Mile put a huge lump in my throat. such a powerful movie/book


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 19, 2015)

If you want to talk about depressing. The movie "THE ROAD" was depressing as fuck throughout the whole movie, and is closest i feel to an actual after apocalypse movie would actually happen.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 19, 2015)

Land Before Time
Bambi
Felidae
Plague Dogs
The Rugrats Movie
Rugrats in Paris


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

Wolfs Rain.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 24, 2015)

NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX said:


> Wolfs Rain.



That's not a movie..


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jun 5, 2015)

The most recent movie I've cried to, and the movie I've cried the hardest to, and I mean _legitimately _â€‹cried to, was Schindler's List. Let me say that this is the best Spielberg film: the music, the cinematography, the direction, the color, and the ending makes this the most depressing film I have seen in a while.

After I've seen the film, I've felt much more sympathy for the jews that died and have grown more respect for Steven Spielberg, because of how he handled such a personal film and what happened at the ending.

This is Steven Spielberg, Liam Neeson, and John Williams at their best.

Now, I'm gonna go see Grave of the Fireflies and see if I cry to that too.


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 7, 2015)

Land Before Time 1


----------



## Ieono (Jul 7, 2015)

"It's My Party" really got to me. Jeez, that is some really hard shit to have to go through...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 7, 2015)

This:



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Inside Out:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could hear the sniffling and a bit of sobbing in the theater.
Dang it, _Pixar_. You made tears roll down my cheeks!
 I thought you would never get to me after that close call with _Toy Story 3_.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 21, 2015)

I gotta say the movies that make me cry are never the ones I expect. I HATED "Click" thought it was boring beyond belief, but that ending had me sobbing like the witch from left 4 dead. Meanwhile supposedly sad movies like les miserable just left me bored and annoyed. The end of RENT unleashed a firehose of tears and secondhand lions pulled off the greatest waterworks of all though.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 21, 2015)

Land Before Time
Jack
Dragonheart
Finding Neverland
Terminator Genisys
August Rush
Walter Mitty
Up
Toy Story 3
Hachi

And How to Train Your Dragon 2. Not because of emotional scenes, but because I loved the first one so much I couldn't help but cry at how they managed to take such an amazing concept for a sequel and completely ruin it with terrible execution and crap on what the first one had built.

If a movie has too much depressive atmosphere it usually doesn't moves me as much. Emotional scenes lose their power then and it just comes off as a boring.


----------

